# He's so scared of the oven



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

I have three dogs and about a year ago one of them bagan getting really scared when the oven was turned on. (Just the bottom part the burners do not bother him). I have a carbon monoxide detector. I do not know if something is wrong with the oven that he can tell or what is going on??? Has anyone had a problem like this. I RARELY use the oven (just use the toaster oven) because he gets so scared. He has no issues with the toaster oven. He is the most laid back easy going dog, but right now is shaking and pacing and running into things. As soon as I turn off the oven, he will almost immediately go back to being fine again.


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

Could he have burnt his nose or something on it?

I know there have been a few times I have had to shove Mandi into the other room cuz when that oven door opens she is there and wants to see what is coming out of it, sometimes before it comes out, and I am afraid she will get burnt.


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

Is there a noise? A smell (not to imply your oven is dirty,









Nope, this is one Shadow does not have. He is afraid of fire, smoke, the smell of smoke, and of course balloons







But not the oven.









Poor doggie, Thanksgiving Day, not a good day for oven fear!


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

that is a thought... he could have burned his nose and i just never realized it.

it does do an occasionally click noise... i know all ovens do that. He was never scared before, but it could have something to do with that click. There is no smell that I smell. It is an older oven, so him being afraid all of a sudden makes me nervous that he smells or hears something that i don't! The other two dogs are not phased by it at all. He is also scared of thunder so maayyybe it is the click....


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Sometimes I wish my dogs were scared of the oven... They had no fear of it and would come too close for (my) comfort. My terrier once looked like he was about to jump IN the open oven when I dropped a piece of food inside while taking something out!


----------

